# Emery Sanding Drum Video



## Bigdanny (22 Nov 2012)

Today I got a bit sidetracked on YOutube and ended up looking at russian DIYers videos.I came across this idea which I am sure could be adapted to other bits of round metal. Its a little bit along the lines of a carroll sanding drum.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0zmv3Oq ... r_embedded

I tracked down the walk through which I have put into google translate.
http://translate.googleusercontent.com/ ... GMmx6XtWfQ

Hope you guys find this useful.

Danny


----------



## Graham Orm (8 Jan 2013)

Bigdanny":2esfrxa9 said:


> Today I got a bit sidetracked on YOutube and ended up looking at russian DIYers videos.I came across this idea which I am sure could be adapted to other bits of round metal. Its a little bit along the lines of a carroll sanding drum.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0zmv3Oq ... r_embedded
> 
> I tracked down the walk through which I have put into google translate.
> ...




Worth a watch just for the music, couldn't think of a use for the drum though.


----------



## ColeyS1 (8 Jan 2013)

Clever engineering. Imagine that music on repeat with a hangover


----------



## Eric The Viking (12 Jan 2013)

I had the sound off (can be overheard and shouldn't be watching YouTube in the morning!). 

I loved the way he has to spin his grinder to get it going - obviously the starting cap has 'gone west'. Also the crafty use of missile parts*, and the use of different types of screw head on the same shaft, presumably to throw spies off the trail. I noticed he did find two the same later on.

Scarily inventive, the Russians.

E.

*What *was* the hemisphere he was showing at the beginning? It looked like some sort of microwave aerial, but it wasn't parabolic and the aerial, if that's what it was, went all the way across.


----------



## Dangermouse (30 Jan 2013)

It's all a cunning plan I tell ye ! BEWARE BEWARE !!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------

